# New Rescues



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Good evening,

Since I was the one who kept bugging Gunrunner for a tinplate forum, I figured I better start a new thread. 

Here are a few additions to my collection: a 390E, a 516 hopper, and a 515 tank car. The 390 is in fairly good shape; the frame is straight, although there's a small amount of surface rust on the cab roof. The motor is out for repairs, and it needs all new wheels, a common issue with these oldies but goodies. The tank car and hopper car were filthy, but they cleaned up pretty well. When I found them, I thought they may be somewhat rare variations, and this was confirmed after consulting Bruce Greenberg's new book on SG. The more common version of the ivory tank car has no decals, and the hopper car usually has a simulated coal load. These have been sitting in a non-climate-controlled shed for about 20 years, so I'm thrilled to have found them and give them a good home!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm glad you're using the forum, I'd hate to have to remove it so soon. 

For the wheels, keep Henning's Trains in mind, they bought Model Engineering and will be cranking out the wheels in the spring as soon as all the equipment gets relocated to SE-PA.


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

I asked John about a tinplate category as well. Since Christmas is right around the corner I figured I would post my red presidential set just to add something to the party!


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I have the Lionel 33 and two passenger cars (Not the end car though) in Standard Gauge, and in O Gauge I have some Marx Trains. In S Gauge I do have the Royal Blue, though I'm not sure if that counts as tinplate.








So far the 33 runs slowly with both cars. I've replaced the brushes and cleaned the commutator, but it looks like it runs good enough on some parts of the track so the problem must be the track, not the train. Without any cars it zooms around the track just fine. I've seen a standard gauge steam engine in the national model train museum running and it was fun to keep clicking the button and watch it run. There's a very obvious extremely predictable steam engine in Standard Gauge I've been wanting to get.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chris, that is certainly a CHRISTMAS train, very nice!


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Chris, very nice AF Presidential set--I love the bright red. 

400E, I think I can guess which SG loco has been eluding you.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thought I commented on this stuff already? Oh, well , nice stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2015)

I had the privilege of seeing these pieces first hand. Nice addition to John's collection.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

NICE LOOKING TRAINS:thumbsup:


----------



## htscheg (Nov 21, 2015)

Cant wait to see more of the restoration pics!!!


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, I still have my dads Lionel #390E and 4 cars standard gauge train set it still runs very well. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Longbow, I would like to suggest you repost your post over in the for sale section, and also put a price you would like to get. People typically won't see the offer if it's stuck here in the "Tinplate" section.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm tempted to reveal the Christmas present I got at the first frost train show, but it's a Christmas present so I guess it doesn't "Exist" until Christmas 
It's coming soon though


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dont ruin Christmas how about a hint.......


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> Dont ruin Christmas how about a hint.......


Well, it's not a blue comet.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

And now for the big reveal...
*It's a...
Lionel 390E Black Comet*








I had to switch the screws on the rods for the back wheels around because one was loose, and somehow both are fine now. It runs, might need to oil it but I'm definitely gonna need new track. I gotta get some of the reproduction Standard Gauge track, that should finally solve both trains running slowly on some parts and loose track.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, Your Lionel 390E, looks in fine shape for an engine built in 1929. They were tough engine and would last a life time. I run mine on MTH standard gauge track it does the same sometimes runs slow to. I use a KW transformer for track power a ZW would be better transformer but they are expensive now and hard to find. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's the finished product; at the last October York meet I gave the motor and trucks to Alan Forester; he replaced all the wheels and checked everything over, and I picked it up last week at York. I put everything together last night and she runs like a top!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad it's back up and running


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Standard Guage has Class! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

It sure does--especially the CLASSic Period!!

If I were forced to sell my trains, the SG would definitely be the last to go.


----------



## rudy's railroad (Nov 14, 2015)

A beautiful "original" locomotive.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

400,

That 390 is beautiful. There's something eye-catching about the wheel / frame proportions on standard gauge locos that just can't quite be echoed in O gauge.

Enjoy the addition!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TJ, you live!  Welcome back.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

TJ, I agree. There's something really special about Standard Gauge. It's what visitors notice first when they enter my train room. If my O-gauge trains weren't family heirlooms, I'd sell it all off to buy more SG in a heartbeat.


----------

